# My Young Hedgie Just Gave Birth



## easter (Apr 29, 2011)

I've read the info on this in previous posts, but I my hedgie is very young and I don't think that the same information will apply to her. I got her at a pet shop 4 weeks ago, not aware of her pregnancy. We believe that she is between 3-4 months old. I want the to baby to survive and I'm wondering what I can do to prevent cannibalism.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Stay away from mama!!!!

There's a thread that will help...one of the breeders will be along soon:

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6994


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry...I was in a hurry to tell you to leave mama be. You can PM one of the breeders: Nancy, Nikki and hedgehog grove are on HHC a lot...there are other breeders, too, these three are the first to come to mind.

If there's a change in light, noise...anything, mama may think her babies are threatened and may hurt them, so be careful to not change anything for now...the post and other people will help you soon.

Congrats, BTW! You're a hedgie-grandmama! (grandpapa?)


----------



## easter (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks you so much


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

We had this happen as well; except from a breeder. We just stayed away from mom unless she needed food or water. Then once we could start looking in at the little ones we checked on them only when necessary. Just stay calm and make sure she is relaxed. No stresses. Ours was the same age; 3 1/2 months and everything was just fine with mom and babies. She ended up with 3 healthy hoglets and was a natural at being a mother. Just make sure your patience doesnt get the best of you! Dont peek no matter how bad you want to see the babies. Mom basically let us know when she was ready for us to start checking things out. You'll know. Also make sure you put her food and water close to the entrance of her nest and take out her wheel. Good luck; keep us posted!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I answered on your other post, but what I said there was ...leave her completely alone, no peeking no going near the cage except to feed and water her once a day.


----------



## hedgiecare (Apr 27, 2011)

Leave her alone for 2 whole weeks. only go to her cage when you need to feed or give her water. make sure the cage is in an area where nothing or even noise is really going on that can startle the new mom.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

make sure the cage is in an area where nothing or even noise is really going on that can startle the new mom.[/quote]

We have a small apartment so noise travels easily; we had one friend whose voice to a human is loud and kind of annoying but poor Penelope just hated it! Even being in a seperate room... we finally had to politely ask him to refrain from visiting until mom and babies were more comfortable and a little older... kind of ackward but way better then stressing her out. :?


----------



## easter (Apr 29, 2011)

*At What Age does the Threat of Cannibalism Cease?*

I would really like to know how many days will go by before I can stop worrying that my hedgie will eat her baby.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

There is no "safe period" for a hedgie, some 5 weeks old have been attacked for no apparent reason. But generally after the two week mark, it's safe to say they will be okay.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

All moms are diffent my female had babys 4 days ago and I just started holding them other moms will hurt them if im in the room to long.so it could happen anytime. Don't worry to much she's a new mom and don't know what's going on for the first little while.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't do anything with the babies or the cage till they are at least 2 weeks old.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

connorshogs said:


> All moms are diffent my female had babys 4 days ago and I just started holding them other moms will hurt them if im in the room to long.so it could happen anytime. Don't worry to much she's a new mom and don't know what's going on for the first little while.


Connor, you are holding 4 day old babies? Leave them alone!


----------



## easter (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks you all so much for the advice. The momma and baby are still doing okay, the mom, Eloise, has stopped eating and drinking. I've moved her food and water dishes closer to the door of her little house, but it doesn't appear to be working. What else can I do? And if I were to take her to the vet how would I go about that (with her having a 3 day old baby and all)?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you positive she is not eating? Do you count her kibble?  Do you replace the food with fresh daily? Count how many kibble you give her and then count again in the morning to see how many she has eaten. Does she like mealworms? If so, try giving her some in another dish. 

Moms generally don't eat much for a day or two after delivery because they have cleaned up after babies. 

Is she getting any kitten food? Royal Canin Baby cat is what most breeders use as it gives mom the added fat she needs to produce milk and it's an easy food for babies to wean onto. You can start giving her a small amount in with her normal kibble.


----------



## easter (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your advice on my hedgie, Eloise's surprise baby. It really has helped and I don't know how we have done this if it weren't for the whole Hedgehog Central community. Thanks again


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey no division if you talk to some experienced breeders that have benn doing it for a long time they will tell you that some girls will not care at what stage you hold them. Others will go nuts. Each breeder gets to know their girls and what the can or cant do with diffrent ones


----------



## easter (Apr 29, 2011)

I would again like to thank you all so much but I am sad to report that we lost the baby this afternoon. Thank you again so much for all your help.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

easter said:


> I would again like to thank you all so much but I am sad to report that we lost the baby this afternoon. Thank you again so much for all your help.


I am verry sorry to see that, I know that can not be easy. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the baby. How is Eloise doing?
I know this has to be an awful lot for you to go through all at once, and without any warning. You did a good job. I hope Eloise is doing better.


----------

